# Compact flourescent lights???



## KindMind (May 26, 2006)

what is the best fixture to buy to use these bulbs, I have 2 of them and want to grow some pot from the seeds I found in a bag of chronic.  How many plants can I have with these lights??  I just want to have some for personal and I am sick of buying on the street.  How long does it take for these seeds to get to buds if I grow them indoors?? thanks


----------



## AZshwagg (May 26, 2006)

if you have two bulbs I would use a dual bulb connecter and shop light fixture. depending on the wattge of the bulb is what determines how many plants you can grow, rember 50 watts per sq ft. or 3000 lumens per sq ft. I'm still on my first grow so I can't comment on how long it takes to get bud, but every seed has different genetics and are different strains. Typically you can veg for 2 mnths and flower two mnths, hope this helps a little. good luck man and keep us posted!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (May 27, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> rember 50 watts per sq ft. or 3000 lumens per sq ft. I'm still on my first grow so I can't comment on how long it takes to get bud, but every seed has different genetics and are different strains. Typically you can veg for 2 mnths and flower two mnths, hope this helps a little. good luck man and keep us posted!!!!!!!


 
AZschwagg is correct. Let me make some revisions to his statements though.
the 50W per sq.ft. applies to HID lighting. When dealing with Florous use the lumen method. The more lumens the better.

You veg until you see alternating nodes. (this is in the "Sex Ed" thread in gec. indoor growing)

Indicas flower for at least 2 months. Sativas even longer. up to 3 months sometimes.

To get a good personal stash of herb, florous will be fine in veg. but come flower. HID is the best option for maximizing your plants potential.

I would recommend reading a grow guide. I have one on my nightstand and about 20 on my computer with tons of other reading info. I read a report or grow guide everyday. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html

http://greenmanspage.com/guides/


----------



## CaptainViper (May 28, 2006)

Hey KindMind, First off, Are you useing flourescent bar lights or CFL's? We have been useing CFL's for around 2 years now and while what we get may not make the centerfold of H.T. or C.C., we dont run our electric bill up over $80.00 a month either.Most CFL's can be used with a standard household lamp fixture,cheep clip-style lights/ with reflectors, salveged lamps/ desk-lamps with moveabel arms { BE CAREFULL abbout re-wireing shit if you dont know what you are doing!!!!} Its better to go and buy a safe fixture than getting ZAPPED and/or starting a FIRE. If its your first grow,BEFORE you germinate your Cronic seeds, { Im sure they must be really Tasty}, you realy should first try to grow out a somewhat less expensive and easyer growing bag-seed, perhaps some good mexican. We have found tasty and stoney indica and sativas in $ 50.00 to $60.00 an OZ. mexican. Might be better to try something cheeper than that $20.00 to $50.00 a gram kind smoke. Keep your seeds dry and clean until you are more comfortable growing. Take clones from your strongest seedlings, clones grow faster than from seed, find a coupel of nice mother plants, if something go's wrong you still have your strain,Just growing from seed and something go's wrong and you're out of luck, unless you have more seed/ and then you Veg and wait and sex etc. etc. Use CFL's for seedlings,your Veg. time 16 plus hrs a day,Plants as close to the lights as possable without touching, Until plants are 12 to 16 in. tall and bushy, then 12/12 lights until they finish. Read as much as you can/ online and Magazine and books, anything you can find,even if you think you know whats going best for your grow, more and more people are starting there own " Closet Victory Gardens" and new info and products are comeing-out monthly. Keep us posted,With CFL's," The mores the better,proper ventelation,air current and dont overwater,and you'll have some nice nugs for your head. Best of Luck,  CaptainViper.


----------



## KindMind (May 30, 2006)

WOW... So what u r saying is that can still get some decent nugs from a shwag bag? AWSOME.... I think that I have finally found the web-site of websights I look forward to everyone helping me to grow the beanstook of my dreams. Thanks and I look forward to learnig more from u all and hopefully being able to teach a little myself in the future.


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 15, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> if you have two bulbs I would use a dual bulb connecter and shop light fixture.


 
can you pick up those dual bulb connectors at home depot - and are they prewired?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2006)

Its a Y-connector. two bulbs screw into it and then the connector screws into the light socket. Wal-mart for a buck or two.


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 15, 2006)

awesome bud. thanks again.


----------

